

Play Wolfenstein 3D in a browser - aw3c2
http://wolfenstein.bethsoft.com/

======
phoboslab
I feel like a second class citizen. I can't play the game, nor watch the video
(without proxies and stuff), because - oh my god - there's swastikas in them.

Anyway, mirror of the game: <http://www.phoboslab.org/crap/wolf3d/>

Uploading the video now... [edit]:
<http://www.phoboslab.org/crap/wolf3d/commentary.flv>

~~~
mkup
Which key should I press to shoot? Original DOS version used [Ctrl] as far as
I remember. It doesn't work in browser.

~~~
petercooper
It's funny how muscle memory is. I just instinctively went for Ctrl 20 years
on!

~~~
upinsmoke
I was frustrated that CTRL didn't work as well, because Space worked for open
doors.

------
huskyr
As far as i can see, this is all done without the canvas tag or webGL, just
lots of divs and CSS. Impressive :)

For those who just want to play directly:

<http://wolfenstein.bethsoft.com/game/wolf3d.html>

~~~
SaigonKick
Looks like a lot of Javascript too!
<http://wolfenstein.bethsoft.com/game/js/load.js>

~~~
azakai
Interesting, it looks like they rewrote all the code in JS. I wonder why they
didn't compile it.

Just speculation, but compiling might have led to a faster result (the
compiled Doom was faster than this).

edit: Nevermind, looks like it renders using divs and not canvas. I guess they
focused on compatibility with as many browsers as possible and not on
performance.

~~~
EdgarVerona
The other interesting thing is that it renders those divs as single pixel wide
strips, apparently just as the original Wolfenstein did rendering for walls
and such. Pretty cool!

------
KonradKlause
"Sorry, your IP address shows you are coming from a country that requires us
to block access to this particular site."

Is .at now on the axis of evil?

~~~
philwelch
It's illegal to have swastikas in a video game in some European countries;
Austria might be one of these.

~~~
ekianjo
I always wonder what they try to achieve by hiding swastikas. I mean, come on,
you can find swastikas everywhere if you look at greek vases, at Japan maps
(temples are symbolized with swastikas in Japan), and in a number of ancestral
cultures. It's completely ridiculous, and it does not prevent anyway right-
wing extremism in the countries mentioned.

------
aw3c2
and watch John Carmack's commentary on Wolf3D at
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amDtAPHH-zE>

~~~
jiggy2011
Worth watching, many words of Wisdom in there for aspiring game developers, or
developers in general.

He talks about how he specifically designed wolf3d so that you could just
"bang enter a couple of times" and be into the game while modern AAA titles
can have complex interfaces.

Also how you should be able to hack together the core concepts of a good game
with a small team in a few months (as they did with wolf3d).

------
vbtemp
This is a scam, I distinctly remember from my time playing this in the early
nineties, that holding down the I + L + M keys all at the same time would give
you full health, full ammo, and both keys.

This doesn't have that!!!!

------
michaelmior
Worked flawlessly and fast for me. More than I can say about most WebGL/Flash
games I've tried.

------
manveru
Blocked at least in Austria

~~~
icode
And in Germany. Whats a good proxy to see it anyhow?

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
It might work directly: <http://wolfenstein.bethsoft.com/game/wolf3d.html>

~~~
LukaD
Nope. Doesn't work.

------
randomdrake
Anyone else disappointed to find "MIL" didn't work? Also I'm very surprised in
myself that I remember where so many of the secret doors are. Ahhh nostalgia.

~~~
baconhigh
the JS code is in there for god mode and "give all" :)

function debugGiveAll()

function debugGodMode(enable)

------
rosstafarian
The the full ios version of wolf3d is free[1] today too :)

[1][http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wolfenstein-3d-classic-
platin...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wolfenstein-3d-classic-
platinum/id309470478?mt=8)

------
cleverjake
holy crap - pure html/css/js - no webgl. thats insane.

------
kinleyd
Ah, Wolfenstein... takes me back to some good gaming days in my youth. :)

~~~
webXL
I was so psyched when I first played this because Castle Wolfenstein* was the
first computer game I was addicted to. Something about sneaking up on Nazis
and filling them up with lead. It never gets old!

* <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castle_Wolfenstein>

~~~
kinleyd
In addition to Wolfenstein:

My first addiction: Space Invaders (1982-84) Next major addiction: Test Drive
(1989-90) Thereafter: Hacking in some form or other... little time for games.
:)

------
jiggy2011
If you like the old Wolf3d you should check out catacomb abyss which was the
predecessor to wolf and had many of the same devs (including Carmack). A very
underrated game.

------
roschdal
This has already been done long ago, here:
<http://www.nihilogic.dk/labs/wolf/>

~~~
lunixbochs
That canvas renderer is really buggy.

~~~
augusto_hp
It was done for a contest with a given limit LOC. The idea of the guy was not
to create a perfect port, was to create something like wolf3d with little
lines of code.

It is buggy on "purpuse" in some kind of way ...

------
hsshah
Worked great! There goes my time down the drain! Can we have nonprocrast for
all submitted sites as well? ;-)

------
Eduard
No z key / y key distinction built-in. This game sucks on German keyboards.

~~~
aw3c2
Well, it is banned in Germany anyways. ;)

You can rebind the keys in the options.

~~~
Argorak
No, its not banned. Since April 2012. Bethesda is working hard to get all of
IDs IP approved again. Doom, Doom 2 and Quake are also not banned anymore.

[http://www.areagames.de/artikel/detail/Indizierungen-im-
Apri...](http://www.areagames.de/artikel/detail/Indizierungen-im-
April-2012-Kein-Spiel-betroffen/119138)

(link in german, obviously :) )

~~~
aw3c2
Wolfenstein 3D is banned. It is just not "indiziert" anymore. It is never
going to be unbanned because of the unconstitutional stuff (swastikas,
HorstWessel Song etc).

Your link is about a different game by the way.

~~~
pitiburi
I also got the "Sorry, your IP address shows you are coming from a country
that requires us to block access to this particular site." My question is,
then, why am I able to play Enemy Territory and go through forums of it?

~~~
aw3c2
Bethesda is "proactively overly protective". All their sites have age-
confirmation pages before any content. ALL their youtube videos are flagged as
potentially inappropiate. I guess for some reason they think they are obliged
to follow every country's laws even if they are an USAmerican company (I
guess). It really annoys me and makes me think less of them.

As a german it is not forbidden to access such material from all I know. It is
also not forbidden to own it or play it. You are "just" not allowed to
promote/buy/talk/provide it to others.

------
richardlblair
Take that productivity!

------
its_so_on
how far we have come, and yet...how far we have yet to come.

I speak, of course, of DOOM - in pure CSS. The gold standard of...I'm not
sure, but it's gotta be something.

------
alainbryden
If only I wasn't at work...

